# Shea butter for the uninformed!



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

I know that shea butter is a great moisturizer and that it's in my body wash (St. Ives' Oatmeal and Shea Butter), but my knowledge base just about stops there. D: I know that tons of ladies here use shea butter, so if anybody could tell me what they know about shea butter and its uses, I would be eternally grateful!

I'm currently interested in two things: how is unrefined shea butter different from refined shea butter? Can you apply unrefined shea butter without something terrible happening?

And is it okay to use shea butter all over your body? Most lotions break me out if I put them on my torso; the only two I've been able to use are Aveeno and Johnson's baby lotion.


----------



## courtastic (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, shea butter _is _amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Refined shea butter has been processed to usually get rid of the nutty smell that unrefined shea butter naturally has.  Some of its attributes may be lacking compared to the unrefined version.  

I used it all over & it really helped my skin out, especially when I had a battle with dermatitis--during winter of all times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, unrefined shea butter is the way to go.  I don't mind the smell, it goes away after a while.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont know a TON about shea butter, but you can find out lots of info online! I do know that it is full of vitamins & helps even skin tone, fade dark marks, prevent/minimize/get rid of wrinkles, & act as a natural sunscreen.   I know this sounds hard to believe, but it has honestly done all these things for me!!! I ONLY recommend using 100% raw & unrefined shea butter b/c a lot of formulas or lotions/moisturizers you see only contain a small amount of shea & are filled w/ mineral oil & other cheap fillers so you are NOT getting the benefits!!! Yes, unrefined shea is kinda strong smelling & thick & you hafta take a tiny amount and warm it between your hands to make it spreadable, but it is SOOOOO WORTH IT!!! 

I have VERY sensitive, oily, acne prone skin w/ lots of old dark marks (acne scars) and shea has COMPLETELY changed my skin!!! I currently only use it at night b/c even when i use a teeny amt. it still makes my skin oily, but when i wake up in the morning i have the softest skin ever, that actually GLOWS!!! And i have no idea HOW it does this since it is kinda greasy, but whenever i have pimples, like BIG pimples & rub some in...in the AM they are almost entirely GONE!!! And it has faded my dark scars more rapidly than ANYTHING  i have ever tried, and i have tried the super expensive, dermatolagist creams!!! 

I ordered my first batch from Afrikanrepublic & i recommend them, but i think i am going to order some from amazon now b/c i found a cheaper seller....just make sure you're getting the raw stuff!!!

Oh & not sure if you know who Amber Rose is...? Kanye's current gf...if you google her, you will see she has the most gorgeous glowing skin EVER!!! I recently read an interview she gave to Elle mag. i believe it is, & they asked her what her secret was...she said she buys raw shea butter from street vendors & faithfully applies it every morning and night!!! So i think i may start using it in the AM too!!!

sorry that was so long, HTH!!!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought 1lb of raw, unrefined shea butter from Shea Essentials. The nutty scent fades. I LOVE it. I used it in my hair and on my skin. It doesn't leave a greasy feeling but your skin is SO soft when you use it. I totally reccommend it.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 27, 2010)

agreed unrefined is the way to go. i guess you could compare it to eating fresh vegetables or canned instead. 

i use it on my kids and wouldnt use anything else!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtastic* 

 
_Yes, shea butter is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Refined shea butter has been processed to usually get rid of the nutty smell that unrefined shea butter naturally has.  Some of its attributes may be lacking compared to the unrefined version.  

I used it all over & it really helped my skin out, especially when I had a battle with dermatitis--during winter of all times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, unrefined shea butter is the way to go.  I don't mind the smell, it goes away after a while._

 
Awesome!!


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 19, 2010)

Shea better is the most amazing moisturizer you'll ever use! The unrefined is the best to use, it's chock full of vitamins A, E, and F and if you get the processed stuff, it won't have as much of the vitamins and other good stuff in it. It's basically has the highest concentration of the good stuff, whereas refining it puts in a whole bunch of other crap in it. You can use it anywhere, it's completely safe.

I know that Vitamin A is supposed to help with wrinkles, so I use it on my eyes at night. Not that I'm wrinkly, but to prevent them so I won't have to buy expensive anti-wrinkle products later.

More uses...

- Eye & lip primer if you use a teeny amount. I don't know how to describe the texture, but it helps grab on to the makeup and blend it in. If you use too much and it makes you shiny, you don't have to worry because it gets absorbed into your skin anyway.
- Soothes any skin affliction (I put it on burns, cuts, and when I have eczema)
- Lip moisturizer
- Hand moisturizer
- Put it on your feet (esp. overnight) and it will soften them up!
- Highlighter on the brow bone on those neutral eyeshadow days for an instant glow. Doesn't last long though because it gets absorbed tho.

Basically, you can use it anywhere. I just don't use it on my face because I have oily skin and I'm scared it will clog my pores. You're really only limited by what you want to do with it. You can use it because it's all-natural, so you shouldn't react to it unless you're allergic to the shea butter itself. It's a miracle, all-in-one product in my opinion!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Kragey, I know this is an old thread but I have only just made my own body butter and used unrefined shea butter.   Here is what I used and what suits my skin:

*Body Butter* 
4 oz – 113.4g Lanolin 
2 oz – 56.7g unrefined Shea Butter 
2 oz  - 56.7g Castor Bean Oil 
1 oz  - 28.35g Jojoba Oil 

Gently melt lanolin, shea butter, castor bean oil, and jojoba oil for 20 second intervals in microwave, stirring each time. Be very careful not to over heat these oils, the lanolin will melt as you stir the mixture. Pour into jar. Cool. This butter is great for dishpan hands (in my case "gardener's hands"), cracked feet, and rough cuticles.

  The difference between refined and unrefined - this is the best explanation I read
http://sheabutterguide.com/shea-butter/


----------



## L281173 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have used shea butter my entire life.  It is a great moisturizer.


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

Great info! I will need to try this body butter recipe. ^


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 4, 2015)

penlipstick said:


> Great info! I will need to try this body butter recipe. ^


  Let me know if it is OK for you and is there anything we should adjust, maybe more jojoba oil???


----------

